

Show HN: Wobble Wockets – Mobile Friendly HTML5 Game Built with Phaser.io - aith
http://play.wobblewockets.com/

======
oneeyedpigeon
I love this game - it shares a lot of the (re)playability that makes Flappy
Bird so compelling. Great to see HTML5 being utilised like this. A couple of
comments/questions:

\- Is there actually a 'Moon Base' that I can get to? If not, maybe use a
different narrative, because I'm being promised something (another level?)
that isn't delivered.

\- another vote for keyboard controls for the power-ups. I was _very_ pleased
to discover that I could use space instead of clicking the mouse, though :)

\- a very minor issue: I think the graphics could do with a small polish. i'm
certainly not the person to do it, i'm afraid, but I think the game could
easily suit an '8-bit' style or some other reworking

Other than that, though, great work. I would happily pay to support your work
- do you have any kind of account I can donate to?

~~~
aith
Powerup shortcuts are 1, 2 and 3 on keyboard - I'll add some instructions. I
drew every pixel and I'm not much of an artist, so definitely room for
improvement there!

------
unoti
Now it's time for a multi-player Wobble Wockets, where the only way to make it
to the moonbase is for the people who come before you to set up little
outposts and blast rocks for the people behind them.

Also, is there a moonbase? Or is the cake a lie?

------
unoti
Annoying as this game is, its simple game mechanic is far superior to Flappy
Bird. It's genius. If some form of this doesn't go totally viral, then it's
way underrated.

~~~
ndomin
please elaborate. what makes this superior to flappy bird?

~~~
unoti
There's a much deeper thing going on here than Flappy Bird. The rhythm of it
is more multi-dimensional. Flappy Bird works really in one dimension. This
works more in two dimensions. Also there's a Tetris-like quality to it where
the difficulty increases as you get higher up the page. It's also superior to
Flappy Bird because there is more decision-making: do I wait for the wobble to
make another cycle to make the turn, or do I rush and thrust now in the
direction I'm going. Decision-making is what all good games are about, and
this has better decision opportunities than Flappy Bird by a mile.

------
jessejhernandez
This game is awesome tons of fun super easy to play, I would love to see how
it was developed step by step.

~~~
aith
This is my first phaser game and I followed a step by step flappy bird
tutorial to learn the basics. It's basically all the same components -
scrolling background, generated obstacles, and a simple motion character. I'd
love to write a tutorial for this one though.

~~~
acer123
if you don't mind sharing, which flappy bird step-by-step did you follow? btw,
great game! i spent the last 15 minutes playing.

------
bendyorke
I like that this works just as well on mobile as it does the computer. Great
work!

------
deft
Highscores? 607 here with no powerups.
[http://imgur.com/MGKeedl](http://imgur.com/MGKeedl)

------
mrschwabe
Get this on the iPad stat! Otherwise, please open source it :) I'd like to add
hotkeys for the special powers.

~~~
aith
Open it up in safari, then add it to your homescreen - It'll play fullscreen
and behave just like a native app :)

~~~
nutmeg
If you are interesteed, there are people using CocoonJS and/or Cordova to
package up Phaser games as native apps. It was a bit complicated last time I
checked. There is a ton of info on
[http://www.html5gamedevs.com/forum/14-phaser/](http://www.html5gamedevs.com/forum/14-phaser/)

------
spolu
Quite addictive indeed. Love the gameplay.

------
spolu
It would be even more awesome it it was collborative with other people logged
onto the website!

------
z3ugma
With 12 trials, doing nothing at all earned me an average score of mean 74.08
+/\- 21.5.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
You realise that's a terrible score, right? :-)

------
o0-0o
How do you pass levels on this game? Just keep wobbling?

------
chungty
widiculously addictive

------
CmonDev
How would you monetize it?

~~~
gk1
What makes you think they want to?

~~~
CmonDev
Err... I was just hoping for a short discussion about monetizing HTML apps.
What is the problem?

~~~
gk1
Sounded as though you jumped to the conclusion that it _has_ to be monetized,
above all else. Not everything has to be monetized, and some things are made
just for fun and learning. That's how I interpreted your phrasing, at least.

